
The Best Punctuation Marks in Literature  - shawndumas
http://www.vulture.com/2014/01/best-punctuation-marks-literature-nabokov-eliot-dickens-levi.html
======
nswanberg
Victor Hugo's one character telegram to his publisher, asking about the
reception of _Les Miserables_ : ?

His publisher's response: !

